# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Mosha me  e pershtatshme per t'i hequr gjirin femijes

## sindy

Ju lutem, mund te me thoni, se cila eshte mosha e pershtatshme per t'i hequr gjirin femijes, dhe si mund te veprohet.
faleminderit

----------


## **rozi**

E nderuar,

Te ushqyerit me gji eshte nje nder menyrat me te mira per infantet sepse ka nje bilanc perfekt te vitaminave. Tretet me se lehti, ka tolerance te madhe ndaj organizmit dhe eshte ajo qe ben femijet te rriten me te shendoshe. Qumshti i gjirit ka shume beneficione si per femine, ashtu edhe per nenen. Infantet i ndihmon ne mbrojtjen nga infeksionet si ai gatsrointestinal dhe ate respirator, kane mbrojtje me te madhe nga semundjet alergjike sesa qumshti artificial me formula. Nga ana psikologjike, te ushqyerit me gji rrit edhe lidhjen ne mes te nenes dhe foshnjes, jep nje kuptim te madh sigurie per foshnjen dhe mban bilancin emocional te nenes. Te ushqyerit preferohet gjate 12 muajve te para te jetes.
Sa i perket asaj se kur te ndalni te ushqyerit, ajo nuk ka limite. Ju mund te vendosni kete ne cilen do moshe, me rendesi eshte qe 12 muajt e pare te i ipet gjiri, dhe pse jo edhe me gjate. 


Respektivisht,

----------


## sindy

faleminderit per pergjigjen e dashur.
ne fakt femija im eshte 13 muajsh, gjate dites ushqehet me ushqime normalisht, sepse une jam ne pune. Por ajo qe me shqeteson eshte nata, pasi ai eshte mesuar te pije naten, dhe kjo ben qe ai (dhe une) te bejme nje gjume shume te crregullt.Perpiqem t'ia zevendesoj me qumesht ne biberon, por ai nuk e pranon fare.

----------


## Europe83

sindy te njejtin problem kisha edhe un me cunin po ja hoqa ne 1 vit e gjysem prita qe ai te ishte gati te hante cdo gje se kur ishte 1 vit me villte shpesh kur i jepja te haja se stomaku nuk ishte pjekur akoma e prita deri ne 18 muajsh..pastaj ja hoqa....duhet tja presesh ....ai nuk do te pranoj biberon se femijet qe kan pir gji nuk para e pranojn biberonin...me mir jepi uj..edhe cuni im ato dy nenten e para e kerkonte e me la pa gjum nja dy net ..ti mbaje ne krah kerko ta qetesosh po mos ja jep gjirin jepi uj..se po i dhe biberon do jet njelloj si gjiri do te zgjohet e do ta kerokj ...dy net do vuash pak po ka per ta harruar e esht mir per te se nuk zgjohet me po edhe per ty...ta them per biberonin se ja jepja goces e me zgjoheshe njelloj si me gjirin..

----------


## sindy

e kuptoj shume mire e dashur. Kam provuar te veproj keshtu si me thua, por ai qan dhe e kerkon. Mua me vjen keq , dhe i jap. Keshtu qe cdo gje me shkon dem, dhe fillon nga e para. .

----------


## Europe83

hahaha e di se me ndodhte e njejta gje po duhet te jesh e vendosur se ndryshe me shum rritet e me keq esht..mbaje akoma ne gji per ca muaj kur te filloj e te haj cdo gje pa problem at her hiqja..po ama duhet te jesh e vendosur

----------


## **rozi**

Edhe une kam rrit foshnjen me orar te rregullt te punes. Eshte e vertete se behen qrregullime te gjumi. Femija ushqehet aq sa ka nevoje, dhe kur ka nevoje, sepse konsumon pak dhe shpesh, e kjo merr kohen tone si nena, dhe kjo eshte nje faktor prinderor te cilin ne duhet te e kalojme me vullnet. Ju uroj suksese

----------


## drague

> Ju lutem, mund te me thoni, se cila eshte mosha e pershtatshme per t'i hequr gjirin femijes, dhe si mund te veprohet.
> faleminderit


kur te mbaroj qumeshti.
 ne muajin 7-8. athere do luge bebi.

----------

